# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Matrix RP - "This Is A Sparring Program..." *INTRODUCTION AND DISCUSSION*

## Oneironaut Zero

_In the labyrinthine tunnels of the New York sewer system, sometime around 2203 A.D. (at best estimate) the humans continue to condition for their ongoing struggle against the machines. Neo has been recognized as The One, and tales of his power have been telegraphed all throughout Zion, serving as both a sense of hope for the oppressed, and a sense of inspiration for those rebel fighters who seek to bend the Matrix to even a fraction of the degree that he has shown is possible.  This strive has increased many rebels’ abilities exponentially, producing fighters paralleling or even surpassing those legendary skills as having belonged to Morpheus and Trinity (who have, since, improved as well) at the time when Neo was discovered.

Throughout the fleet of hover-crafts that call Zion home, these fighters continue training – using, often, the most intense environments to wage their sparring matches – exceedingly determined to reach the pinnacle of their mental proficiency within the Matrix. These sparring matches, more often than not, are held within the relative safety of their ship’s LAN, away from the unrivaled complexity and lethality of the Matrix itself, however this hardly makes the simulations harmless. The atmospheres can be tweaked to provide basically any sort of terrain imaginable. Weapons of all sorts can be loaded before the execution of the program.  Safeguards have been created in these sparring programs that cause a deathblow to simply boot an adversary from the program and awaken them to the bow of their ship, instead of bringing about their physical death.  As with any other aspect of the virtual fighting, though, there is only so much damage the digital body can take before it begins to take its toll on the fighter. Take too many blows from your opponent, even in the digital world, and they will feel a very real fatigue begin to set in, rendering them much less an able opponent.

Ultimately, though, these are battles of mind. They rely less on who is stronger, or faster, and more on whose mind is more equipped for the battle at hand. Technique, perception, awareness, concentration – these are the attributes that decide the winners, in these contests where no fighter truly begins with a physical advantage. Agents can be dialed in to the programs, of course, as an even more intense challenge, as no rebel – save Neo – has been quite able to match their speed or strength. Cunning, though, is the one true weapon that a human has against a machine. They are not unbeatable. Though whether or not any single fighter will be able to free their mind enough to defeat the next opponent – be it software or another Zionist’s consciousness – remains to be seen…
_

=================================
As the prologue states, this is about sparring - 1 vs 1, 2 vs 1, whatever. Participants will be playing versions of themselves as Matrix rebels. Basically you can challenge anyone on DV, at any time, since the characters require no real "backstory" at this time. It's just _them_, set in the world of the Matrix - that is, of course, unless someone would like to fight as an Agent, which is fine as long as it's agreed to by the opponent.

The settings can be anything you wish, and any weapons available in each battle must be stated in the opening post of each battle (approved by both participants - as the settings should be as well - in this thread). Having knowledge of the abilities of the characters in the movie should give a pretty good example of what is allowed. No "super-powers" like pyrokinesis, telepathy, weather control, _flight_ (that is exclusive to Neo), or things of that nature. A slightly superhuman speed and strength advantage is awarded to all who enter the virtual arena. The rules of the sparring programs can be bent. Gravity can be opposed - to an extent - and physics can be slightly overruled. A diverse knowledge of weapons and tactics - whether martial arts or military - is at your disposal (should you decide to use them). Really, it comes down to how well you use what you have.

Ultimately, if this goes well, I'd like to start up a Matrix-based RP (all having to do with original characters based on "ourselves") with a storyline tying into the time period in the movie series between the first _Matrix_ and _Matrix: Reloaded_, but I don't know a damn thing about running full-scale RP (nor do I have the time to). I just think it would be a good topic for DV Rp, as the world of the Matrix is so analogous to lucid dreaming. As for right now, though, I'd just like to get some fights going. Heh.

_ANYWAY_. This (so far) is for straight up sparring. No outer story-lines (besides the limited one that's given), or reason for character bio's. Simply "program" (read as: "decide upon") your pre-fight arrangements (i.e; where you are, what you're wearing, what kind of weapons you either have on you or are scattered around the battlefield, etc.) and go at it. Your initial posts should be as if you are already jacked in and seeing the battleground before you. 

Any fights under this theme should have their own threads entitled "Matrix Spar: ______ vs. ______". _ANY SPECTATORS, PLEASE ONLY COMMENT ON FIGHTS IN THIS THREAD. PLEASE DON'T BOG DOWN OTHERS' FIGHT THREADS WITH DISCUSSION. THIS ONE WILL BE A CATCH-ALL._ I will also be updating the following post with links to each of the spars that are going on.

Ideally, it would be great if each fight had an impartial judge to rule over any moves that seemed implausible, given the premise, to try to curtail any arguments between the fighters.. I will do what I can to watch others' battles and moderate. Any judgment calls should be done in this thread.

Anybody wanna fight me first? Let me know, and we'll set the conditions.  :Boxing:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*Battle List*
(Winners are in Red)

Oneironaut vs. Man of Steel and AspirationRealized (ongoing) 

Oneironaut vs. Luminous (ongoing)

Oneironaut vs. no-name (*finished*) 

Oneironaut vs. no-name (ongoing)

Oneironaut vs. Mzzkc (ongoing)

----------


## Amethyst Star

*Amethyst Star* is looking for a sparring partner.

Weapons:  Sniper Rifle and Knives

Location:  TBA

Conditions:  If the head/torso is hit, the match is over.  If a limb is hit, it becomes useless but the match continues.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> *Amethyst Star* is looking for a sparring partner.
> 
> Weapons:  Sniper Rifle and Knives
> 
> Location:  TBA
> 
> Conditions:  If the head/torso is hit, the match is over.  If a limb is hit, it becomes useless but the match continues.



... o0

----------


## AspirationRealized

((I request Steel consult with me privately before replying. When this post has assumed its purpose (and I'll let you know), it may be deleted))

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

((No no no.  ::nono::  No (known, at least) consulting between posts!  :tongue2:  Hehe ))

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nobody out there brave enough to accept Ame's challenge?  ::takethatfoo::

----------


## 27

This looks really fun. I'll join in after I see a couple fights.

----------


## AspirationRealized

I'll fight Ame if she's fine with my conditions.

Out of character:

I am in two other RPs so, my replies will not be reliably fast. However, I have been able to reply once or twice a day consecutively, so this shouldn't be a problem.

In Character:

The match will be held outside and within the confines of three buildings. The one in the center will be the tallest, and the other two of equal height to eachother but only a a story or three shorter. The center building will be met with the other two as if it is the vertex of a right angle; the building north of it will be connected in the center by a hallway between them (the hallway is the length of the street beneath it), while the westernmost building is very close to it, with only an alleyway and several fire escapes between them. The buildings will be referred to as North, Center and West. If this isn't clear, be sure to ask questions. This is very flexible, and can be changed if you have any suggestions... the final accepted specifications will be fleshed out when I post the thread.

Positions at the beginning of the match need not be specified. I think this is a good idea for a match with sniping in it, but I am willing to compromise this condition if you really dislike it.

My character will be using a Mosin-Nagant Sniper Rifle, with a modified chamber to accomodate tranquilizer rounds, 26 per clip (Note that these tranquilizers are not meant to kill or maim but merely to make conditions worse. The effects will make you sluggish and slow, as well as make you dizzy, and at higher levels of intoxication, make your vision blur. The speed and significance of these effects are of course dependent on where you are hit and how many times). It is also customized with paratrooper folding stock and a pistol grip. 

Also equipped will be a .45 Colt Single Action Army Revolver. This is meant to kill and maim, but is ineffective at long range, and only the six shots that come with it will be carried.

My character will be wearing a modified ghilli suit, which provides nothing more than camouflage.

Matrix has things downloaded, right? Why not list them while I'm at it. My character will have downloads pertaining to sniping (both the shooting and spotting positions, since I'll have no partner), the revolver, as well as a bit of parkour.

Savvy?

----------


## AspirationRealized

I've invited a very good friend of mine from my old RPing days to fight here... a dark horse. Well, she's more of a night mare.

My original plans was for her to be against Oneironaut and Steel, but Steel has been extra busy with some projects lately. She is patient, so nothing needs to be set quite yet. But would you be interested, Uncle O?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I've invited a very good friend of mine from my old RPing days to fight here... a dark horse. Well, she's more of a night mare.
> 
> My original plans was for her to be against Oneironaut and Steel, but Steel has been extra busy with some projects lately. She is patient, so nothing needs to be set quite yet. But would you be interested, Uncle O?



Sure, I'm down. What are the terms?

----------


## AspirationRealized

> Sure, I'm down. What are the terms?



No guns, no healing... and thats about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> No guns, no healing... and thats about it.



Sounds good to me. Ready when you two are.

And where da Hell has everyone gone? Lol.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> Sounds good to me. Ready when you two are.
> 
> And where da Hell has everyone gone? Lol.



MM or LL. You're one of the few still here, seriously.

----------


## Man of Steel

I am REALLY sorry, guys. I just kinda got hit by a big lorry of lfe this past couple weeks. There was the whole Meta Forum thing, setting up LL, and real life crap piled on top of everything... I'm going to have to bow out here. I'll make my last post in the Matrix Spar tonight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ MoS's gum hazard.

----------


## Man of Steel

Well, I figured if I gotta go out, and way late at that, I may as well make it as randomly humorous as possible.  ::D:

----------


## Amethyst Star

> Well, I figured if I gotta go out, and way late at that, I may as well make it as randomly humorous as possible.



What a way to go.... that's all I have to say  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So...

Any other challengers?

----------


## no-Name

Im new here, but i think this is worth a shot, so tell me the rules, hand me weapon, and sign me up!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Cool. I'll take you on, unless someone else would like to.

Do you have any certain weapons you'd prefer us to use? As far as setting...how about...a deserted shopping mall? Heh. Are you familiar with how to play, or do you want me to break it down for you?

----------


## no-Name

Weapons? id love any kind of superhuman power, but since these have been banned, i think ill take a diverse belt of knives, simple and fast, otherwise i prefer my fists. 

I've played something like this before, but i need a bigger break-down, could i have a short tuorial/walkthrough?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Weapons? id love any kind of superhuman power, but since these have been banned, i think ill take a diverse belt of knives, simple and fast, otherwise i prefer my fists. 
> 
> I've played something like this before, but i need a bigger break-down, could i have a short tuorial/walkthrough?



Ok, we'll make it "users' choice of bladed weapons." Just state what all you're carrying on your initial post.

And basically it's just turn-based paragraph fighting. You can describe how you are moving, how you're attacking, where you're aiming, and what kind of damage you're intending to deal. The only thing you can't state is what _actually_ happens at the point of impact. The other person then - if their char is in the position to - can write himself blocking/dodging the attack. They would, then, reply with an attack or idle movement of their own. If they are not in a position to avoid (or otherwise feel their character is incapable of avoiding) the hit, then that person would then write himself taking the damage.

Play continues until one person lands a potentially fatal hit or their opponent gives up.

I think that about covers it.

----------


## no-Name

::D:  Alright, im liking this already. Am i understanding correctly that its basicaly on an honer system? 

As for weapons: 18 small throwing knives in a pouch, 6 larger knives which can be thrown, each with a small sketch of a winking anime cat-girl on its blade. and 5 knives desinged for close range combot, very closely resembling Man of Steel's. a small vaniy mirror, and one extra strength smoke grenade. 

Sorry if this is too many items, i'll thin it down if you need me too. 

You were asking for a location? The deserted shopping mall sounds fine with me.

Alright, so you make the thread as well as the first move, and ill follow, lets go!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Alright, im liking this already. Am i understanding correctly that its basicaly on an honer system?



Yup, pretty much. If we end up disagreeing too much on whether or not a hit could be avoided, we can bring in a 3rd party judge.

Lol @ the cat-girl throwing knives, btw.  ::chuckle:: 

Everything sounds good, then. I'll go start up the first post.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Good so far.  ::cooler::  
Gotta crash for the night, though (working tomorrow  :Sad: ). I'll be back to post again tomorrow.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, no-name. Just wanted to check: Are you beginning to fall, while slashing out at me? I only ask because that leg was the only one holding you up at the time.  :smiley:

----------


## no-Name

Oh yeah, ill definetly fall, this is a wild desperate attack, just watch out for the grenade and my other weapon.. If im alive long enough to use it.  ::D:  

The fights going great so far, im realy liking this arcane arena, expect to see me around plenty more.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh yeah, ill definetly fall, this is a wild desperate attack, just watch out for the grenade and my other weapon.. If im alive long enough to use it.



Hehe. Ok. Sounds good.  ::cooler:: 





> The fights going great so far, im realy liking this arcane arena, expect to see me around plenty more.



Great. This place has been starving for some attention lately. Heh.

I'll have another post up shortly.

----------


## no-Name

alright, sorry i only got one post in, but ill be back sometime late today/tommorow. 
once again, amazing fight.  ::D:   :Clap:

----------


## Man of Steel

Holy crap, man... You just blew your own leg off!  ::shock:: 

XD, awesome fight so far.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> alright, sorry i only got one post in, but ill be back sometime late today/tommorow. 
> once again, amazing fight.



No problem. Post whenever you get around to it.  :smiley: 

And I agree. Great fight so far. Very entertaining. Heh.





> Holy crap, man... You just blew your own leg off!



Lol. Yeah, that was pretty hardcore.  ::chuckle::

----------


## no-Name

*bows* Thank you, thank you, im glad youre enjoying it! And thats a great compliment coming from two amazing writers such as yourselves.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> And thats a great compliment coming from two amazing writers such as yourselves.



Thanks.  :smiley: 

Also, do you want to add a specific attack on to your post? As of now, you're coming down toward me from above, but what do you plan on doing once you reach me?

----------


## no-Name

Wildly slashing out, im sorry if my attacks arent clear enough, ill clean them up some more  :smiley: 

Ill be aiming for anything i can get with my knives, imagine wolverine in his frenzy, except im missing a leg. xD

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wildly slashing out, im sorry if my attacks arent clear enough, ill clean them up some more 
> 
> Ill be aiming for anything i can get with my knives, imagine wolverine in his frenzy, except im missing a leg. xD



Hehe. Ok. Gotcha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome spar, no-name. I love the way you ended it.  ::cooler::

----------


## no-Name

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

AMAZING fight  ::D:  i loved it, youll see plenty more of me around here. 

So you like how i ended it? it wasnt too much? do you have any other advice? sorry i missed you on chat  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So you like how i ended it? it wasnt too much? do you have any other advice? sorry i missed you on chat



Nah, it was great. I like how you described the flipping through the air, and wrote the card hitting the wall first and driving deeper into your skull. Really helped me picture the scene and had a lot of character to it. 

As far as advice, I think you did good for your first spar. The only thing I was kind of iffy about, was how you got around behind me, when there was a corner separating us, but I could picture there being a ledge that maybe went around it, from inside the store where you were. Debatable, overall, but I didn't mind going with it.  :smiley: 

And, yeah, I only jumped in chat for a moment. I'm doing a few things right now, so I would have been BRB for the most part, anyway. Haha. I may be back in there in a little while.

----------


## no-Name

I knew/know that im new at this, im assuming ill get better with simple practice, and sorry about the ledge thing, i didnt explain it well enough. 

well then, since the fights over, i have a question, thought this might not be the place for it, what happened to the RPG Helm GA started?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> and sorry about the ledge thing, i didnt explain it well enough.



No worries. Sometimes it's hard to explain everything so that it's completely understandable by the other person. I do that too, sometimes.





> well then, since the fights over, i have a question, thought this might not be the place for it, what happened to the RPG Helm GA started?



I'm not sure. There have been a lot of good ideas that have come through here. Unfortunately, everybody gets a little too busy to keep up with them, at times. Hopefully some of them will keep it up. This place could have some amazing (and dream-inspiring) stories, if people kept up with it.

----------


## no-Name

I know what you mean, it can be hard to find time for what you want to do versus what you need to do  :tongue2:  

Alright, well sign me up for another fight with the next person that comes in here! im up for another one!  ::D:  i might even fight you again sometime... 

Once again, thanks for the fight, keep being awesome O.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> im up for another one!  i might even fight you again sometime...



Anytime, man.





> keep being awesome O.



One can only try.  ::wink::  Hehe. And thanks for the fight, too.

----------


## Man of Steel

Haha, that was awesome, guys. Great finish, no-name, very well-imagined.  :wink2:

----------


## no-Name

I'm still here if anyone wants a fight, and O, if you're willing I'd like another soon. I'm bored out of my skull over here...

----------


## no-Name

I'm still here... I hope this dosnt die, I was really looking forward to more fights.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm willing to go again. What are the terms?

----------


## no-Name

Lets see, id like a pretty big makeover of my charecter, (new weapons and stuff) but id rather not have to pick the location, i like the random factor. 

Also, ill apologize ahead of time for not being able to post very often.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lets see, id like a pretty big makeover of my charecter, (new weapons and stuff) but id rather not have to pick the location, i like the random factor. 
> 
> Also, ill apologize ahead of time for not being able to post very often.



Sounds good. You can change your character before every battle. Remember, it's like jacking into the Matrix, where you can program what clothes and weapons you want, of your choice, before you enter.

What kind of weapons are you thinking of?

And as far as location...hmm...it may depend on what kinds of weapons your choose. Hehe.

----------


## no-Name

> Sounds good. You can change your character before every battle. Remember, it's like jacking into the Matrix, where you can program what clothes and weapons you want, of your choice, before you enter.
> 
> What kind of weapons are you thinking of?
> 
> And as far as location...hmm...it may depend on what kinds of weapons your choose. Hehe.



Ahh, i think i get it. 

As for weapons, im keeping my six cat-girl knives, one larger battle knife, my vanity mirror, the six of clubs that went through my forehead, and a sound grenade hidden inside a plush cat doll. 

As with last time, if thats too many, ill thin it down. Also, no wooden boots. Those things screwed me over last time.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. I'll write up a little something to get us started.  ::ninja::

----------


## no-Name

Blargh, sorry, can we put this on hold? As youve probably noticed i havnt been able to post much, that hurricane really sucked.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

No problem, man. Post whenever you get around to it.
Where are you from again? What was the hurricane situation?

----------


## no-Name

"The hurricane situation" was hurricane Ike. It really sucked, we had to bust out all the drywall through the entire house, its entirely hollow now  :tongue2: 
I usually live in galveston, which got the bulk of the hurricane. But im somewhere in friendswood right now, at a library to be specific.

But im back now, so ill attempt to write the next part of our spar  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> "The hurricane situation" was hurricane Ike. It really sucked, we had to bust out all the drywall through the entire house, its entirely hollow now 
> I usually live in galveston, which got the bulk of the hurricane. But im somewhere in friendswood right now, at a library to be specific.
> 
> But im back now, so ill attempt to write the next part of our spar



Ah, I didn't realize you were over in Texas. I'm from Houston and have spent a lot of time in Galveston. Yeah, Ike was pretty rough over on that side. Sucks to hear that you got as much damage as you did.

And, as far as the spar, I see that I have a knife or two going at the back of one of my legs. Are you doing anything to avoid me stomping down on you, though? You don't seem to be moving out of the way, since you're still laying on your back, right?

----------


## no-Name

yeah...

i guess i was going for trying to propel myself backwards with the force of your leg, magically hitting my target before my target hit me. 

im screwed arent i?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Actually, I think we are both kinda screwed, heh. I think you would push my body forward slightly, on the leg that you're aiming at (which one is it, eactly?), instead of your own sliding back far enough to avoid me coming down on you. BUT, my leg is likely to buckle, decreasing the impact of my double-stomp significantly. 

Now, the thing is, if your body _was_ to slide backward, even just a little bit, I'd have a better chance of landing either on your stomach or your groin, instead of your chest. Haha. What do you think?

----------


## no-Name

oh wait, i completly forgot you were stomping with BOTH feet... yeah im pretty screwed.  ::shock::  if i had to choose, i would re-write it as one knife for each leg.

it was a wild risk to begin with, im pretty sure i made that clear. so i guess i am currently nutless, or im losing my leg. again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> if i had to choose, i would re-write it as one knife for each leg.



Hehe. Too late!!!  ::banana:: 

I'll have my next post up, after work.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

Just got done reading O and no-names first fight.

That was f*%kin awesome!  ::shock::   ::bowdown:: 

Lookin forward to joining in later.

Also, another Texan here. Reppin DFW! lmao  ::banana::

----------


## no-Name

Alright! this place needed some new people. welcome aboard.  ::cooler::

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

Few questions for anyone who can answer:

1. What are the rules regarding "hacking"? Like, say we're fighting in a room with a bunch of windows. Could we create loops, like jumping out one window sends you in through another? What about rooms where gravity is weaker, or non-existant? 

2. If during a match, an agent interupts, who controls the agent? Will it be something like both people calling a non-vocal truce to tag team the agent with both people saying their attack on the agent, and the agents attack on the former opponent? I'll check again, in case I overlooked it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Few questions for anyone who can answer:
> 
> 1. What are the rules regarding "hacking"? Like, say we're fighting in a room with a bunch of windows. Could we create loops, like jumping out one window sends you in through another? What about rooms where gravity is weaker, or non-existant? 
> 
> 2. If during a match, an agent interupts, who controls the agent? Will it be something like both people calling a non-vocal truce to tag team the agent with both people saying their attack on the agent, and the agents attack on the former opponent? I'll check again, in case I overlooked it.



Nice to have another person interested!  ::cooler:: 

1. Well, by default, the rooms are pretty basic (think the fighting dojo in the first Matrix movie), but they can be pre-programmed (before the fight) to have any sorts of weird tweaks to them. Someone couldn't just automatically decide to warp, in the middle of a fight, though. It would have to be pre-determined that such things could be done. Basically whatever is agreed upon, before the fight, goes.

2. It would all depend on how it's discussed in this thread. It can be a completely new person (DV Member) that wants to play an agent, or one or both of the present fighters can write in what the agent is doing. It's really open to change, as long as any changes are discussed and agreed upon, in this thread, before it actually happens.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

What about a highway fight on a never ending highway with hacked gas tanks so we'd never have to refuel?  :smiley: 

If anyone wants to try me, I'll be riding this 


If you guys think of any reason this wouldn't work out, let me know.

If not, I've got most of my inventory ready to go.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> What about a highway fight on a never ending highway with hacked gas tanks so we'd never have to refuel? 
> 
> If anyone wants to try me, I'll be riding this 
> 
> 
> If you guys think of any reason this wouldn't work out, let me know.
> 
> If not, I've got most of my inventory ready to go.



That would probably work (though may be tough to write out and make interesting), but I'd be willing to try if you can't find someone else to spar with.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

The fight is to be here, and sorry for the huge pic, but I assumed that would help with visualizing the fight as it's playing out.



Also, the water isn't "swimable". Any and all fighters are limited to walking on it like a firm water bed mattress.

My weapons are scenario typical; Katana with metallic blue sheath, bright red wrapped handle and hangoff, a shuriken kunai hidden in a pocket in my shirt and one on the outside of each leg about mid-calf, and two iron tonfa with leather wrapped handles.

*patiently waits for challengers*  ::sleeping:: 

Edit: For easier/faster typing, my name can be shortened to "Pomoc".

----------


## no-Name

AA really is dead isnt it?...

well, im attempting to stay and enjoy myself, ive written another post for the first time in a long time, i hope i didnt completly kill it  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sorry about the delay, man. Been insanely busy, lately. I'll get a post up in just a bit.

----------


## no-Name

hey! its fine, i took a break as well. i just hope i can remember what all has happened... ^__^''

EDIT: LOL @ your new avatar  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Anybody else wanna go a round?  :Boxing:

----------


## Mzzkc

Is that offer still valid, or has this thread died out for good? It would really be a shame if that were the case.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Is that offer still valid, or has this thread died out for good? It would really be a shame if that were the case.



Sure, the offer's still open.  ::cooler:: 
Any suggestions on the fight terms/conditions, or do you want me to set the scene?

----------


## Mzzkc

Awesome.

I think an urban landscape would be a cool setting. I'll let you fill in the details. =)

As for conditions...

Weapons:
All I want is a Katana to start with. 

It would be preferable if we didn't have guns at start. However, there might be a gun/pawn shop somewhere nearby, if you know what I mean.

Also, to make things interesting, no killing civilians.

That's really all I had in mind.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sounds good! 
I'll get started on an opening post.

----------


## Mzzkc

I apologize in advance if I'm a little slow getting my posts up. I spend more time than I should on each one. 

I do promise _at least_ one a day. My course load is killing me right now, but I've almost caught up on everything so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.

----------


## no-Name

Rawk! 
Good to see this is still alive... I might end up finishing off myself in our previous bout, I'm fucked.  ::D: 

Will be reading your fight, looking forward to seeing O beat for once.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I apologize in advance if I'm a little slow getting my posts up. I spend more time than I should on each one.



No worries, man. Just post whenever you can get around to it. No rush at all.  :vicious: 





> Rawk! 
> Good to see this is still alive... I might end up finishing off myself in our previous bout, I'm fucked. 
> 
> Will be reading your fight, looking forward to seeing O beat for once.



Heh. Was beginning to wonder if that spar was ever going to get some closure. Heheh. And we'll see if I get beat! This one should be pretty interesting. The whole 'pedestrian bystander' thing should add a bit into the mix.  ::D:

----------


## Invader

I wish for *more than one* sparring partner, prefferably two or three.


Setting:
Dense urban setting, skyscrapers and plenty of people.
There are three active police stations.
One military base closer to the fringes of the city.
One airport.

Conditions:
Free for all.
Start with no weapons.
Weapons can be improvised and picked up along the way.
No involving personal friends or family. 
Civilians are anonymous and expendable.
Virtually everything is destructable.
All people can be interacted with.

The battle does not need to begin until one of the sparrers gets the attention of another participant, which means that there is ample time to stock up, prepare, and bribe local law officials to keep an eye out for your target. Get creative, as once your ready, anything goes. 

I don't fight fairly.  ::ninja:: 


[edit] The sparring thread will be created once we have at least two other active sparring partners.

----------


## Mzzkc

Note to self: Don't RP at 1 in the morning.

Honestly, I was just trying to make things a bit more interesting. At the time, hopping onto the sidewalk at high speeds and putting a bunch of people between us seemed vastly more exciting than simply fighting or trying to get you run over. Plus, I've got something awesome planned if I manage to get to the next intersection. Don't let yourself know that though. >_>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Note to self: Don't RP at 1 in the morning.
> 
> Honestly, I was just trying to make things a bit more interesting. At the time, hopping onto the sidewalk at high speeds and putting a bunch of people between us seemed vastly more exciting than simply fighting or trying to get you run over. Plus, I've got something awesome planned if I manage to get to the next intersection. Don't let yourself know that though. >_>



No problem. I thought it was great! I was playing the scene over and over in my head, while I was at work.  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Okay, before I write my next one: Mzzkc has already planned for you to attack him _at_ the coming intersection. From your last post, I'm guessing you're going to do that. If so, let me know and I'll pass control to you as soon as we get there, so you can make your move. 

Mine's already planned out; I just need to know if you want to do something as soon as we get there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Okay, before I write my next one: Mzzkc has already planned for you to attack him _at_ the coming intersection. From your last post, I'm guessing you're going to do that. If so, let me know and I'll pass control to you as soon as we get there, so you can make your move. 
> 
> Mine's already planned out; I just need to know if you want to do something as soon as we get there.



Yeah. Actually, I was going to attack you in my last post (I had an intersection attack in mind also), but didn't because you said you had something planned, so I thought you were going to attack first. I can edit my post to include us hitting the intersection and me attacking first, or you can write in a post of us getting to the intersection, and I can move in on my following post. Your call.

----------


## Mzzkc

I'll write one up really quick.

Really quick != Really quick

Fair warning.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Really quick != Really quick



Lol. K.

----------


## Mzzkc

Okay, so you're doing what I'd hoped you'd do. Just so we're on the same page about where everyone is, since I think I failed at describing that in my last post. I made a quick outline of how I'm imagining this and attached it. Tell me if you see it differently.

The stance I'm in is like this one, except my front leg is bent and my back leg is extended. Also, the katana and sheath are in a low position in front of me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yup. That's about how I see it. The sword and sheath are on the _opposite_ side of you than me, correct? As in, you've got your front leg bent, and the sword and sheath are at rest back by your rear leg?

----------


## Man of Steel

This one looks exciting. I'll be keeping an eye on this fight!  :Cool:

----------


## Mzzkc

> Yup. That's about how I see it. The sword and sheath are on the _opposite_ side of you than me, correct? As in, you've got your front leg bent, and the sword and sheath are at rest back by your rear leg?



Yeah, the order, coming from the right of the doodle, is you, me, then my sword. If that makes any sense.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yeah, the order, coming from the right of the doodle, is you, me, then my sword. If that makes any sense.



Yup. That's what I figured.  :vicious:

----------


## Mzzkc

I'm not gonna lie, I'll be very surprised if you find a way to survive this one. 

The last post wasn't exaggerating. This had been where I was trying to take the fight since the very beginning. I _didn't_, however, expect you to give yourself no way to dodge.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm not gonna lie, I'll be very surprised if you find a way to survive this one. 
> 
> The last post wasn't exaggerating. This had been where I was trying to take the fight since the very beginning. I _didn't_, however, expect you to give yourself no way to dodge.



_Nice_ move.  :vicious:  
I'd say I have no way to dodge, as I'm in mid-air and can't change direction. I've got a sliver of hope for a good block, though. Let's see how well _this_ works...

----------


## Mzzkc

Nice block, you've effectively stopped part two of that move if I'm reading that right. So, my sword is now under you, albeit stopped by your right arm (are you grabbing?), and your body is arcing to the left in such a way that your right shoulder will hit the katana lodged in my sheath?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice block, you've effectively stopped part two of that move if I'm reading that right. So, my sword is now under you, albeit stopped by your right arm (are you grabbing?), and your body is arcing to the left in such a way that your right shoulder will hit the katana lodged in my sheath?



Actually, I will have to make a change to my post. I forgot to re-check that picture you drew while I was making the post. As I was interpreting it, I was flying straight at you, which would have carried my momentum straight into you. But I'd forgotten that you were standing slightly off to my left, so if my block was successful, I would actually by flying right _passed_ you, instead of into you. My mistake. 

Good thing is, though, it will allow me to land on my feet in a more prepared stance instead of just slamming into you recklessly.  :smiley: 
But no, I'm not grabbing, just sort of slapping your hand down before it rose high enough to cut me in half. Heh. My body will just fly passed your front, and I'll end up on the opposite side of you from the window.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Made some changes to my post.

(And just so I'm clear, since you swung your left foot around, turning it from the rear leg to the front leg, my straight path flying passed you would take me passed your back, instead of your front, correct?)

----------


## Mzzkc

I need to take a break 'till about Thursday. =(

I have a few thousand lines of code to write for a project (due Monday morning), a research paper (due Tuesday), a Calc 2 test and quiz (both on Monday, both covering different topics, the results of which will determine whether or not I fail the class), a midterm (Wednesday), and a bunch of online French work (I have no idea when that's due, but it's next week for certain). 

If I get an hour of two of free time I'll write something up, but it doesn't look good right now.

And yes, that sounds about right.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. No problem.  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

I had an hour of free time. =)

Hope you all like this one. Not terribly exciting, but I think I wrote it well enough to be a good read.

----------


## Mzzkc

Ooh, you're rushing in! Pencils in hand to boot. This'll be a fun one to defend against.

Are you clear on how my stance is laid out? Right now, my blade and arm are in front of my face, not enough to obstruct my view too greatly, but in order to get to my face your hand is going to have to pass through the two of them. I'll draw up a quick doodle if you want. =)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ooh, you're rushing in! Pencils in hand to boot. This'll be a fun one to defend against.
> 
> Are you clear on how my stance is laid out? Right now, my blade and arm are in front of my face, not enough to obstruct my view too greatly, but in order to get to my face your hand is going to have to pass through the two of them. I'll draw up a quick doodle if you want. =)



Ok, I wasn't all to clear before now, but I think I understand. (I've been drinking. Bare with me. Lol.) I didn't quite interpret the post well enough at first, but now that I've thought about it, I imagine that you're something like this:

But maybe with your arm right behind the blade of the sword (higher than it is in the picture). If this is the case, then I probably shouldn't have thrown the attack that I did. BUT, I'd believe that if you stay in that spot long enough to defend in a way that puts my attacking (pencil-wielding) fist in danger, you might be susceptible to the following blade slicing across your midsection. If you swipe your blade upward to attack my left arm, then I could still swing my fist upward to evade your blade I think. We'll see. I'll let the attack stand as it is and see what I can do with it, upon your next move.

----------


## Mzzkc

Lawl, yeah, that's pretty accurate. You're right, it is supposed to be a bit higher, though.

Remember, I still have the scabbard ready. Although, I would need to block with it like you would blade to blade (Glancing and sliding, direct parries ruin the sword) if I didn't want your attack to slice right through it (which will happen now that there's force behind it). Doable, but it's a one time trick since you'll end up cutting through it longways making it less than reliable if I ever try to use it again.

We'll see what happens. If I still have any creative juices tomorrow after writing my research paper and other class related goodies I'll try to put something up. ^.^

----------


## grasshoppa

This reminds me of a really amazing DBZ text-based RPG I used to play. It was so fun until my friends found out that I was writing big stories about DBZ on the internet.

----------


## The Invisible Man

I wish to do battle. Any challenger can set up the post and PM me.

What I wish (can be negotiated): No weapons, enclosed flat room with normal walls.
What I need (must haves): No hidden weapons, no OHKO's (unfair).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Mzzzzzzzzzkkkkccc....Come out and plaaaaaaayyy!  :vicious:

----------


## Mzzkc

Finals end Wednesday. I started playing at a really bad time. I'll definitely want to finish our fight when I'm done with all this school stuff, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Anybody else wanna go?  :Boxing:

----------


## Mzzkc

I'm finally done summer classes and all this holiday stuff. Sorry for keeping you waiting so long, I'll have another post up, if not tonight, tomorrow for sure.

----------


## Mzzkc

> I'm finally done summer classes and all this holiday stuff. Sorry for keeping you waiting so long, I'll have another post up, if not tonight, tomorrow for sure.



Is it tomorrow yet? I think it might just be. . .

----------

